# Cutter Problem Letters are slightly deformed



## Spirit3102 (Oct 2, 2015)

Help! My cutter is not working properly. I've been using it fine for the past 2 years. Now everything I cut is slightly distorted. I tried a new blade, both 45 degree and 60 degree and replaced the blade holder and cutting strip. I also took it apart and checked the metal roller. It is in alignment and the screws below it are all tight. The outcome is always the same. Corners are slightly cut off and letters are thicker than they should be. The letter "O" is slightly disconnected. I plan to buy a new cutter tomorrow if I can't figure this out, because I have a back log of jobs! I've tried all of the offset settings, decreasing the offset to 0 made it slightly better. When cutting shapes they don't have symmetry. I have a MH721. I'd post a picture of the results, but I don't know how to post a pic in the forum. Thanks!!!


----------



## BrianHahn (Dec 29, 2013)

Can you wiggle the blade holder with the cutter on? Is everything tight or is there some play / wiggle? It may be a loose / worn belt.


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

Is this new artwork?


----------



## Spirit3102 (Oct 2, 2015)

Everything is tight and I have tried tightening the carriage belt.


----------



## Spirit3102 (Oct 2, 2015)

It's not new artwork. This is the 3rd order for the same customer. I cut about 25 of them fine, before the problem started. Everything is is slightly off. I've tried everything, I'm so frustrated.


----------



## Spirit3102 (Oct 2, 2015)

I also tried redoing the artwork, as well as using the file I had, no different.


----------



## BrianHahn (Dec 29, 2013)

If corners are slightly rounded then this is a blade offset issue. Try a blade offset of 0.3 mm (.012"). If you have your blade offset set to 0 you will definitely get rounded corners as I don't believe the MH series as internal blade offset compensation.


----------



## Spirit3102 (Oct 2, 2015)

I FIXED IT!!! I took the blade carriage apart and the nut and washer completely came off one of the screws. I tightened it back up and it works perfect!! THANK YOU!
Emily


----------



## mantragraphics (Jul 8, 2016)

Also have a similar cutter (US Cutter MH-871 MK2) and experience the same problem when cutting on Heat Transfer Vynil irregardless of the artwork changes. 

Was Sure Cuts A Lot bundled with your purchase? What cutting software do you use? 

I have also tried blade carriage cleaning and cutting with zero blade offset, but the result is that there is still a slight roundness.


----------

